# kdaracal's Moebius J2



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, here's some pics and notes as promised:

*Communication station* with details from the Flickr Jupiter Series 2010 resource picture # 36: (I used this resource constantly)









I used a leftover vinyl circle from the TSDS decal set for the side panel and some unused decals from PGMS. Big control decals are from TSDS. Check out pic #36 and you can see the details I circled from the screen grab.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiterseries2010/4294288258/ 


*
Those beautiful chairs:*










*Gyroscope panel:*








I filled the tape deck area with Elmer's glue and allowed it to dry. Then I put the PGMS reel-to-reel photo etch parts into the soft glue, then put the TSDS decal over all that. The left clear panel has the TSDS decals, as well. The upper area has the PGMS etch and decals.


*Cockpit controls:*








I screwed this up royally. I put the left and right panels in bass-ackwards. Then I put the PGMS plastic radar film circles in with the wrong glue. Please do not let the look of this mess deter you from getting the PGMS detail set. It is ESSENTIAL! A very awesome product. Notice the lights.

More to come.....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Only we know you got the control panels backwards and for a price I'll keep
it secret...... It really looks nice and the seats turned out great......:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm very pleased members have found my e-book on the J-2 a valuable reference. Beautiful builds here.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> I'm very pleased members have found my e-book on the J-2 a valuable reference. Beautiful builds here.


I know that I can't thank you enough for all the hard work you did on that great e-book, thank you very much my friend........:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> I'm very pleased members have found my e-book on the J-2 a valuable reference. Beautiful builds here.


Brother, and how! I had my computer set near my work table and just kept it open and handy. I just wish my skills were a little better. I don't feel like I give your reference guide the due justice! Essential is an understatement.
:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Black tubing detail:*








Recent threads inspired this. Just used some thin wire and Super Glue. The wires are glued behind, not "on". Just creates the illusion.


*Bulk head and walls:*








PGMS photo etch and decal on the vent. Vinyl applications and full door decal from TSDS.


*Free ad space:*








I couldn't resist.

More to come....


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

teslabe said:


> Only we know you got the control panels backwards and for a price I'll keep
> it secret...... It really looks nice and the seats turned out great......:thumbsup:


Sorry, teslabe. My J2 broke the bank.
:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Another door decal:*








Flash from my crappy camera makes this look strange. It is actually very awesome.

*Another panel:*








Moebius accuracy kills me.

*Cool shot:*








Notice the full rear wall decal from TSDS. Totally perfect effect. PGMS etch speakers too perfect to cover with decals. I love the bare look of these little gems. Notice how the decals lay over the etch control panels. This angle looks like the full size set.

*Super-high end lights:*








$7.99 at Target.


More to come...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I used some white pin striping tape from my local R/C store to put on the edge of the walls to simulate those light effects. Also covers the seams. Kill two birds, I always say. The tape was "heatable". This is supposed to keep it in place without peeling.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Looking good Sir!

It's nice to see modelers actually...building models:thumbsup:

And yes our friend Ductapeforever Are fantastic! Good to see you more on the boards Sir!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Great work so far. Although I was never a big fan of the show...it was never shown that much in the UK....I'm becoming drawn to maybe getting a J2!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! Here is a pic of the white tape in place and heated down.

*Tape:*









It's the perfect width and covers that pesky wall seam really well. I like the glow version, but on the show, the lights are bright white. I just heated it with a soldering iron, protected with a cotton cloth.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm not going to build this with legs down, because of those crazy little out-of-scale exit doors. I had to hide them under a paper towel to keep from throwing them away.

As a kid, I could never play with little army men along with my 12" GI Joe. Or with Hot Wheels along with Tonka trucks. Even from a very young age. 

I'm really weird with my detailing. I don't care as much about the EXACT color choices, but I do care about things that are out of scale. 

So, sorry for all the botched coloring. I don't airbrush, and Tamiya rattle cans gas out better that Testor's, in most cases. I like Tamiya better because of that. One of my many weirdness-es. :tongue:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I think my Pod is my finest model so far. But I'm going to try to make this my Magnum Opus. Be patient with my ramblings. I'm gonna put down my thoughts, relevant or not. And what I discover and learn as a modeler. I'll also post big pictures because I don't know how to do "thumbnails". I need those big pictures to find my own flaws. I see more on these posts than I do under my magnifying glass.

Thanks to everyone in advance. All the folks who helped and are helping me. You know who you are. If I mention your technique or idea, product or post and don't give you the credit, please call me on it.

:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Also, I like criticism. Feel free to be brutal. If I don't know, I can't improve.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

kdaracal said:


> I think my Pod is my finest model so far. But I'm going to try to make this my Magnum Opus.



Just don't push yourself into anguishing over every assembly and paint job in your search for the perfect build. I fell into that pit before, made myself miserable and the models were never completed. 

Don't attempt 15 new techniques in the same build. Accept some minor mistakes, and just *have fun building the model*.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Ace Airspeed said:


> Just don't push yourself into anguishing over every assembly and paint job in your search for the perfect build. I fell into that pit before, made myself miserable and the models were never completed.
> 
> Don't attempt 15 new techniques in the same build. Accept some minor mistakes, and just *have fun building the model*.


Thanks, ace. I inevitably move on and complete my builds. Mistakes and all. I'm currently in Burbank, at the Monsterpalooza convention with my kid. We're having a blast. Too much to take in. More about that later....


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I have to mildly disagree. I try to "one-up" my builds each time. My first J2 was for myself, but I ended up selling it. I learned a ton building it, but I plan on going a few steps further on the one I just started, including the "SoundFx" board I just got for it. Very kool. I also learned where not to work so much with fiber optics, and where to go with more. It's always a learning experience, no matter experienced you think you are! Keep at it, this thing is lookin' sweet!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Tim Nolan said:


> I have to mildly disagree. I try to "one-up" my builds each time. My first J2 was for myself, but I ended up selling it. I learned a ton building it, but I plan on going a few steps further on the one I just started, including the "SoundFx" board I just got for it. Very kool. I also learned where not to work so much with fiber optics, and where to go with more. It's always a learning experience, no matter experienced you think you are! Keep at it, this thing is lookin' sweet!


Agreed! And I'll post more pics and musings this weekend.....I'm excited to see another one of yours being posted! :wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Astrogator Done!*

This weekend's work is finished:










Side view:










This has been a real challenge for me this weekend. First a little problem with a minor but important typo on the instruction sheet. Then, this was the first part I EVER used my new airbrush on. So I had several paint issues. This little gem took up my whole weekend! But what a reward! Wow. To actually have an accurate astrogator! NERDVANA!

I used left-over decals from TSDS for the little drawer handles on the side walls. Really turned out nice. Thanks, Henry! Actually, all the decals are from TSDS set.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I dipped the dome in Pledge Future and it came out super-clear. It was already excellent, but now it looks crystalline, gleaming, and hard as nails.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> I dipped the dome in Pledge Future and it came out super-clear. It was already excellent, but now it looks crystalline, gleaming, and hard as nails.


It looks awesome!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Finally back............*

Been awhile since I posted. Been knocking out lots of building. Getting ready to wrap it up.....

*No glue used-all wood screws:*










*Ever changing mystery room:*










The mystery room was made possible by Herb Hampton's Flickr JII resource. I got the Rand-McNally solar system map from his posting. I printed it at the proper scale, then glued it to a paper frame. I used thin, rigid sheet styrene for the wall and floor. Then glued a scratch build fire extinguisher next to the picture. That is the ACTUAL map they used in the show!! I used an extra door decal for the back side of the storage room door! Thanks to TSDS!

*TSDS decal for fake pod on other side of pod hatch:*










TSDS also provided an extra decal for the pod to show through the pod hatch window. I just built a small extension behind the pod hatch and I used clear sheet styrene for the actual decal. It helps the light shine through, making the illusion even better! 

*Super premium lighting-NOT! $7.99 at Target:*










*TSDS planet decal lit from behind:*










With all the screen decals I had from TSDS and Paragraphics, I chose this TSDS decal, because my J2 will be "in flight". I lit it from behind with the mini Christmas lights. The lights worked well, with a little planning. I had plenty for the control console and each area under the suspended animation tube and elevator floors. They look blue, but are actually white. They are battery operated and the battery pack tucks inside the lower hull. I'll secure it with Velcro.
*
More to come...........*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

My wife laughed at me when I told her how excited I was to be able to service this model because of using screws instead of glue. She said I could change the oil easier! Man, with $90 worth of fusion core lights, I want to be able to get to the dang things! I can also change out the Christmas lights or change the screen decal, too. I think beatlepual gave me the idea. Thanks!

More pics-

*Swivel seats, another stolen idea:*










*Tubular, Dude! (bad focus): *










*Shot through the front window:*










*Scratch built hatch entry wall:*










I just used sheet styrene, stiff, but thin enough for regular scissors. I used another wall for the template. Then just painted it and added decal extras. Super easy and quick.

more....


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

This is my favorite and best working idea: I took a small 1"x1" mirror from a craft store, (10 for $2.00), and glued it under the ladder stairs. It gives the illusion of the ladder going down to the lower level!

*Lower Level ladder steps from mirror:*










I'm pretty proud of myself on that one! 

*TSDS wall decal:*










*more to come......*

*TSDS fusion core lights:*










I found a paint cap and mounted the lights in place without gluing.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Better view:*










Sad news: I lost the clear upper outer radar dome top. I can't believe it. I treated it with Pledge future, and it was ready to install. I have no idea how I could lose such a large piece! Dumb! Anyway, I wrote an email to Moebius. I think they may be able to replace it. 

I used Testers German Silver # 2914 on the hull halves. I liked the texture and it seemed to dry nicely. I modified the radar inside the dome to go better with the TSDS light kit. I figured out how to mount the radar dishes inside the center hole of the little lights. (not in this picture) It should be very cool. Thanks to everyone and all the aftermarket guys, too! If I stole your ideas, let me know! 

*More to come............ *


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Nice work Sir!!!Verrrrry Nice!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Looking good. The mirror under the ladder is genius!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

beatlepaul said:


> Nice work Sir!!!Verrrrry Nice!


Man, Thanks for that! this was really a hard build for me. It means a lot, beatlepaul!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Looking good. The mirror under the ladder is genius!


I could not have done it without you! ParaGraphix throughout!! I love your products. Very easy to work with and priced fairly. Thanks for making my stuff come to life. 

I had to make that hole in the floor do a job. I watched a third season episode the other day. _THEY_ didn't even bother to make a hole! 

I really wanted to put a little piece of extra wall down there and buy extra ladder rungs from Moebius, but I think this is just as good, and so stinkin' easy!

(I finally got your logo spelling right!)
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Well it's about time you posted some progress again! :wave:

It looks great! I agree with Paul - the mirror is genius. :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Ace Airspeed said:


> Well it's about time you posted some progress again! :wave:
> 
> It looks great! I agree with Paul - the mirror is genius. :thumbsup:


Thanks, Ace! 

hey, how's your Hornisse doing? Your thread pics look done, but you said you had a little more to do. 

My son and I took a long driving trip across I-80 and found a wonderful roadside museum featuring tons of real military equipment. 

*Here:*

http://www.heartlandmuseum.com/album/album1/index.html


I have to say you captured a "real" feel with such a bizarre subject. The coloring and weathering is spot on. Hope to see the finale!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Hornisse is finished..............thankfully. It was a challenging build.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=330591


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

kdaracal said:


> ...I watched a third season episode the other day. _THEY_ didn't even bother to make a hole!...


When they moved the set to a different soundstage they didn't have a hole in the set's floor anymore so they had to leave the hatch closed. (That's why you see them exit through the door to "go downstairs".)



kdaracal said:


> ...(I finally got your logo spelling right!)
> :thumbsup:


So VERY close! It's actually spelled with an "f" not a "ph", but I'm used to it. (You should see some of the spellings I get ... from clients I've worked with for 17 years.)


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

_



actually spelled with an "f" not a "ph"

Click to expand...

_Dang it! :tongue:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Picture of the base:*










It is just a piece of ABS plastic from the plumbing section of the local hardware store. I sanded it and painted it Testers Buffable Gunmetal. Then I found a logo on the internet and printed it out on photo paper. I then sprayed the back of the picture with 3-M Photo Mount adhesive and slapped it in place. Quick and dirty until I find a better base. I have a good friend that might be able to do something really cool in resin....more on that later!

*Having my upper lights and radar dish, too!:*










I dremeled out the opening a little and fit the TSDS lights into the hole. Then I scratch built a longer post and fit it into the small hole in the center of the light kit. I wanted the lights but wasn't willing to give up on the radar dish!

Couple more and done!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sound and lights check demo:*



*Click on the picture above*


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Excellent job on the lighting........:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

teslabe said:


> Excellent job on the lighting........:thumbsup:


Thanks, teslabe!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Very VERY nice build; the mirror trick wowed me. Will it be wired for sound as well? I'll tackle this Moebius J2 some day...:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Very VERY nice build; the mirror trick wowed me. Will it be wired for sound as well? I'll tackle this Moebius J2 some day...:thumbsup:


Thanks!
Yes on the sound. Click and play the video on the above picture and see a short vid of the lights and sound. I bought the relatively cheap Sonic FX sound module from the Culttvman Hobby Shop site. Here is a link to it:

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Saucer-Sound-Unit-from-SonicFX_p_1298.html

I also got the larger speaker for 6 bucks extra. Well worth it. I'm currently researching whether or not I can add my own sounds to the unit. It has a standard USB port on the side. But I'm afraid to plug it into my computer. I don't want to corrupt the sounds already loaded on it. I'm pretty sure the loaded sounds are from the actual pilot episode.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sonic FX sound module:*










Note the USB port

*Larger Speaker:*










I wonder if sounds can be added? Hmmm........Not gutsy enough to try.:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Ordering Parts from Moebius*

I ordered my lost upper clear dome today. $2.95. I had it at one time but somehow lost it. It was prepped with Pledge Future, and everything. Oh well. Must've scooped it up in some trash. When I submitted the payment via PayPal, the Moebius company comes up "The Doll and Hobby Shoppe". When I called Paypal for an explanation, they said that is their name on file associated with [email protected], and the money went to the correct place. Perhaps it's a sister company on the local level. Weird but no problem, I think.
:wave:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> Click and play the video on the above picture


Oh yeah! Wow. Really nice. I mean really. Makes me feel weird just pokin' along with my little Polar Lights build... but the J2 is like my hobby, classic BSG is my modeling passion. Clearly, LIS is YOUR passion!
Or am I wrong? Do you just put this insane attention to detail into every model you make from every show & movie? I'm really curious. The only time I go really nuts is on a Viper, or the Galactica, or the LIS Robot (not lighting, but the physical look)...
But there are levels too... what I consider just ok for my Jupiter others (non-modelers) have said is extreme- what others (modelers this time) have said is perfect for the Viper sometimes makes me cringe!:freak:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> *Sonic FX sound module:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you take a picture of the sound card with all the IC's numbers in focus, I might be able to tell you if you can easily load more audio files into the unit. I always use mp3 players in my builds, far easier to add or update what's on them and let me ask a dumb question, are you going to put the speaker in an enclosure? You'll be surprised how much louder even a small speaker can be if you just enclose it. Just a thought.......:wave:


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I love it....a no holds barred build. :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Ace Airspeed said:


> I love it....a no holds barred build. :thumbsup:


Thanks, but on the other hand, pretty much out-of-box-(in a way)! Easy build-up. Decals, stickers, and Plug-n-Play electronics. I'm no beatlepaul or Tim Nolan, but I can even do build-ups that are displayable with the stuff available today!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Oh yeah! Wow. Really nice. I mean really. Makes me feel weird just pokin' along with my little Polar Lights build... but the J2 is like my hobby, classic BSG is my modeling passion. Clearly, LIS is YOUR passion!
> Or am I wrong? Do you just put this insane attention to detail into every model you make from every show & movie? I'm really curious. The only time I go really nuts is on a Viper, or the Galactica, or the LIS Robot (not lighting, but the physical look)...
> But there are levels too... what I consider just ok for my Jupiter others (non-modelers) have said is extreme- what others (modelers this time) have said is perfect for the Viper sometimes makes me cringe!:freak:


I kinda grew up on Irwin Allen garbage TV. I mean garbage very lovingly. I remember eating my morning Corn Flakes in front of LiS and LOTG reruns. I remember fantasizing about being Will Robinson's little brother! I loved all the fantastic models (even as a little guy I knew they were models)

As a teen, I loved Star Wars. So when BSG came out, I was in heaven. I knew it was a total copy. Right down to Colonel *Tie*! But it had its own style. I remember an old national news story about how John Dykstra stole ideas from Star Wars. But I loved it, even so. ANY sci-fi on TV was a good thing! 

I was in to model building, all sci-fi, and I did the Viper when it first hit the stores. I also bought picture books and artwork books on those shows. (no internet in 1980) I soon realized I could check details and specific weathering and damage marks on those filming miniatures. So I began to try to imitate them. I even began to buy cheap airplane and car models to have around for scratch parts. I kept my parents cigarette ashes for weathering. Eh gad! With pictures, I also realized how inaccurate the model kits were. I even recognized some car and airplane parts from specific models. There is a big, obvious oil pan slapped to the side panel of the Millennium Falcon! HA!

I stopped building after high school, but I got back into it when Polar Lights hit my local Hobby Lobby back in the day. Have fun with your PL J2. I know I did! And I owe all my renewed passion to them! Thanks again for the compliments, my friend!
:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

teslabe said:


> Can you take a picture of the sound card with all the IC's numbers in focus, I might be able to tell you if you can easily load more audio files into the unit. I always use mp3 players in my builds, far easier to add or update what's on them and let me ask a dumb question, are you going to put the speaker in an enclosure? You'll be surprised how much louder even a small speaker can be if you just enclose it. Just a thought.......:wave:


teslabe,
I tried to do a "macro" on the camera, but I cannot light the pic properly to be able to see the numbers. I'll give it another try later. thanks for the help!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Moebius just wrote me! My top dome is on the way this week! Hooray!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> Have fun with your PL J2.


Oh, I am! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*EXCELLENT WORK SIR:thumbsup:*

*It's so cool to see other members here actually building this kit!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

beatlepaul said:


> *EXCELLENT WORK SIR:thumbsup:*
> 
> *It's so cool to see other members here actually building this kit!!:thumbsup:*


That means a lot, coming from you! I'm unworthy, I'm unworthy! (Wayne's World style) 

I love this model. When I went to put the upper and lower half together, it just sort of "fell" in place. Great quality. No warping. A quick couple drops of Testor's Clear Canopy glue on the dome and done, Baby!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> I'm unworthy, I'm unworthy!


 No stairway; denied..


> I love this model. When I went to put the upper and lower half together, it just sort of "fell" in place.


Oh man, I'm envious- my PL is no such a thing.:freak::lol:

The thing is, you are obviously having so much fun with it! That's the challenge, Zac!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome Build, No Doubt!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

WEAPON X said:


> Awesome Build, No Doubt!


Thanks, WEAPON X!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Base ideas*

Here is a couple of resin bases I was given by a new, but good friend. I really want to thank him for taking the time prep and mix, pour, and do it all again. He gave me a rough cast to practice on, then cleaned the mold up to get me a smoother one! Now I have one to practice painting on!
*
Pics: *
*
Rougher cast-*









*
Super clean one-*









They are about 6-7 inches in diameter. I'm going to try to do an airbrush technique where you paint the letters with enamel, then overcoat the whole thing with black acrylic. Then you can use a Q-Tip dipped in alcohol to swab the black acrylic off, showing the colored lettering underneath. When done right, it comes out great! *Check out the lettering on your Pegasus box top of the Space Ark.* I'm pretty sure that's how that was done!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I plan on mounting the resin base to a pre-cut wood base from Micheal's. Here is a pic:

*Wood base:*










*Resin in position:*










I plan on stealing Tim Nolan's 4-post idea and drilling down into the wood to support the hull at 4 points. I could use bolts to really cinch them down, and make it very rigid.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is a pic of the top dome finally in place. I lost the original one, and Moebius rocketed out one to me quick!

*Dome dipped in Pledge Future:*










I had to trim and lower the radar dishes to make them clear the dome. They are sitting practically on the bulb lights!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's a pretty frontal shot of the hulls together without the interior mounted. They sit so nice without it. These are NOT glued! 

*Front shot:*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's a pic of my office display. I had to build another shelf to fit everything! "Target build-it-yourself". I love cheap stuff!

*Display:*










Notice the Aliens queen at the bottom. The same friend gave that to me. It was MITB, but too great not to display! I plan on building the Halcyon Power Loader to go next to it. $75 at Federation! The 50's Corvette was a kit die-cast from my son for Father's Day. The tiny Robby is a Hallmark ornament that talks. The Robby in the Forbidden Planet car is a Japanese die-cast toy I bought at Monsterpalooza in 2010. You might remember my ridiculous Spider Beetles at the lower right. That was a dumb one!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

The die cast Robby and car is nearly IDENTICAL to the Polar Lights plastic kit. Only slightly smaller. I have to wonder if they came from the same molds? The Diecast version is very good, heavy, and articulated in arms, legs, and bubble head.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd like to do an "Indiana Jones" color faded font paint job with the airbrush, for the LiS letters. But I don't want to do the orange-ish color. It's overdone. What would be a good tri-color fade for "Lost in Space"? Any ideas? It needs to be bright, because the background will be matte black.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

"Where does he get those wonderful toys?"


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> "Where does he get those wonderful toys?"


Aaaaahhhh... The Joker in the Keaton Batman movie.....great line!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice display of goods!! I like the display with the Futura at the top, very kool. It's fun putting everything up to enjoy and share with your friends! 

Man I envy you having the Robby in the Kart. I've bid on those many times, always go too high for my bank account. I have my Robby built and lit with LEDs/Fibers, but I wanted to scratch build the kart for him. I drew up the plans, and just never got to it. He's been in a plastic tub for about 2 yrs. now, I may never finish...sigh....Never enough time...

I see a Disney Monorail in there in the back too! I look at the electric set every time I go to Disney World, and I never buy one. I dropped by a friends the other night, and he has one set up in his man-cave!! That thing is really cool! I've always been a monorail fan! 

Hey thanks for sharing your work, looks like some truly great builds there!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Man I envy you having the Robby in the Kart_


It was an impulse purchase. At $120.00, way overpriced. But it was the only thing I bought for myself that year at Monsterpalooza 2010. The car seems to be very accurate. With a little weathering, it might pass as my own. Thanks for the compliments! :wave:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> Thanks for the compliments! :wave:


I like your Creature. Can we get a close up> pretty please?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I got honorable mention at the Silicon Valley Scale Modelers IPMS meeting tonight for my J2! :woohoo:

First time I ever won something for a build!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> :woohoo:
> 
> First time I ever won something for a build!!


Congratulations !!!:wave::thumbsup::hat:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

alright!!!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks! 

We had to have the meeting in a pizza joint, because our regular meeting room was being rented out. We had lots of folks coming up and sneaking a peek. Some customers saw me bring in the J2--lights spinning--and screamed out "Lost in Space!, yea!" What a great moment. And kinda validating.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> Some customers saw me bring in the J2--lights spinning--and screamed out "Lost in Space!, yea!" What a great moment. And kinda validating.


That's so cool! :thumbsup: Makes the hard work so much more than what it started out as, eh? Keep those moments with you always!!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Today, I worked on (and learned) a whole lot about doing this special paint technique for the round resin base with the raised lettering. The folks at my sci/fi fantasy modeler's club have been giving demos at our meetings. 

First, I filled in some little flaws with green putty and sanded. Then I primed it with Testers gray. 

Then I airbrushed the lettering area with a graduated enamel red fading to yellow and back to red, again. I masked the rest of the disk around with blue tape. 
*That was a mistake.* 

It left a ridge of paint all over the flat areas. I will need to strip everything down to bare resin and start over. But I was able to make the faded "Indiana Jones" font color look really nice! Now I know how to do it!! 

Oh, and I forgot the hairspray. More on that later..............method to my madness!

If this turns out the way it should, I'll post a step-by-step "how to".

*Old picture:*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Wood base primed, painted, with carbon fiber support rods in place. 

* Wood Base:*










Don't ever use carbon fiber. They shred and fiber out like the end of a piece of celery. They also leave a terrible black powder when you sand them. 

_More later--------_


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> Don't ever use carbon fiber. They shred and fiber out like the end of a piece of celery. They also leave a terrible black powder when you sand them.


I generally use Adamantium- once it cools, it's reasonably strong.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> I generally use Adamantium- once it cools, it's reasonably strong.


:tongue:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> :tongue:


But don't try sanding it.....

:freak:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Your base is similar in design to the ones I've built in the past. I managed to find some killer acrylic rod on ebay from a few vendors, really nice to work with and very sturdy. You can make clean cuts with a hacksaw and it can be drilled out as well. I like what you are doing so far! What happened doing the airbrushed letters?? It sounds like it should have worked fine!? What happened? 

Current stand I am working on, very similar to yours. These are 9" tall acrylic rods, I put those little self-stick felts on the tips. 










This was the base on the J2 I did last time...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Your base is similar in design to the ones I've built in the past._


Epic theft of me. But thank you! I looked for those clear colored rods, but no luck. Just wood or floppy styrene. So I settled for carbon fiber. $6 a piece! 

Several amateurish mistakes. I knew better when I did it.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Epic theft of me. But thank you! I looked for those clear colored rods, but no luck. Just wood or floppy styrene. So I settled for carbon fiber. $6 a piece!
> 
> Several amateurish mistakes. I knew better when I did it.


NO! NO!! Not theft!!! Hey, it's a no-brainer you need to build a platform like this to take the weight off the landing legs!! I was just discussing this with Randy Neubert Friday, when you start adding on all kinds of electronic doo-dads and all, the thing gets damned heavy quick, and will eventually cause some problems with the landing gear. I re-enforced mine with aluminum tubing, but it still could be problematic. This is also what cause the edges of the lower hull to buckle, and the upper hull will have fitting issues. As careful as I have been, and repeatedly test fit the upper hull as I've gone along, there is an area around the main doorway that wants to buckle. 

You've got a great idea going on here, keep plugging away at it. I'm a big fan of carbon fiber anyway, I use it in my large stunt kites! (watch for splinters, they hurt like hell!) 

Here's a link to some acrylic rods for you guys! I got great service from both of them! They both sell on ebay in different size lengths! I use those little felt stick-ons for your furniture on top of the rods, to provide a soft surface that won't scratch your paint! 

This guy has colors: (Oh, you'll have to look around, he sells sewing stuff too! LOL!)
http://shop.ebay.com/ohpanchita/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562

This guy has clear rod in a variety of diameters:
http://stores.ebay.com/plasticsplasticsinc

I'm diggin' that big resin cast base you've got with the logo, looks great! Keep at it man!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Tim Nolan said:


> I'm diggin' that big resin cast base you've got with the logo, looks great! Keep at it man!!


I think it's great too.:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the great resources, Tim. I have a feeling I'll be displaying the interior on the outside, most of the time. It is just too pretty to hide. This makes the body really light. 

What I really wished, if Henry or Gil would make a cardboard insert to mimic this interior silhouette:










That way, I could leave the interior as an external display, and have the famous interior look, also! 

When I painted the enamel portion on the letters, I masked off the flat surface of the resin plaque in a square shape around the letters. This caused a big paint ridge rectangle. When I went to overspray the whole thing with acrylic black, the ridge was obvious, so I'll be striping and repainting today! GRRR. I knew it would happen, even as I did it. Boneheaded.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I have to agree, it's a shame to hide all that work...... Here's how I did the first one. I made aluminum tube stanchions to elevate the upper hull above the lower hull, they fit in large fittings in the inside of the hull that hold it together. It worked great.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


>


Gosh I love that picture. I love that _scene_!
Even though the guy controlling the wire that unreels the landing gear was a bit uneven in his turns...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> What I really wished, if Henry or Gil would make a cardboard insert to mimic this interior silhouette:


Hey- can't YOU make one? Compared to what you've done so far on this, that should be a traipse!
4 pieces, tops. A little paint, a little back light, maybe photoshop some on the captured image to print up... :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _can't YOU make one? _


I'm seriously thinking of that. I'd probably do a backlit paper thingy. Hmmmm....


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Tim Nolan said:


> I have to agree, it's a shame to hide all that work...... Here's how I did the first one. I made aluminum tube stanchions to elevate the upper hull above the lower hull, they fit in large fittings in the inside of the hull that hold it together. It worked great.


I've seen and referred back to this in posts many times. But I never caught on that you were using the locator pin/holes for the prop rods. That's really a good idea. Duh. of course. Really genius! I even have to wonder if the Moebius designers would have thought of that and included it in the kit. 

See? You *do* use the brain boost machine! :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _can't YOU make one? _


Here's an idea- use printable transparency sheets to print the artwork on, then a stiffer cardboard frame cut to fit the inner hull contours. Hmmmmm.......


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> Here's an idea- use printable transparency sheets to print the artwork on, then a stiffer cardboard frame cut to fit the inner hull contours. Hmmmmm.......


:thumbsup: I love innovation!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Chrisisall said:


> Gosh I love that picture. I love that _scene_!
> Even though the guy controlling the wire that unreels the landing gear was a bit uneven in his turns...



The models gear was activated through the 3 support wires, the mechanics were all inside the 4 foot Hero. nobody was cranking gear up or down, just flipping a switch.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Y3a said:


> The models gear was activated through the 3 support wires, the mechanics were all inside the 4 foot Hero. nobody was cranking gear up or down, just flipping a switch.


Thanks! Cool history. I just watched a show on how NASA had to figure out the deployment of the moon rover off the lander. (way more difficult than you might imagine) Makes me think of that! HA!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Thanks! Cool history. I just watched a show on how NASA had to figure out the deployment of the moon rover off the lander. (way more difficult than you might imagine) Makes me think of that! HA!


I probably saw the same show about a year ago, and it was an amazing fea of engineering! It literally folded in half and popped out of the side of the Lunar Lander! Did they have the guy who designed it with the small model with GI Joe in it? Even the model was amazing!!! I love that stuff....

Too bad our esteemed president has killed our future in space....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Y3a said:


> The models gear was activated through the 3 support wires, the mechanics were all inside the 4 foot Hero. nobody was cranking gear up or down, just flipping a switch.


well then, the _switch_ was uneven..:lol:
It was still awesome.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Color font demo*

*Here is a quick demo of how I did the colored lettering on the resin disk*

1. Puttied and Primed surface using Testors Gray Enamel Primer:










2. Over sprayed the whole thing with Testors Bright White Enamel:










3. Used airbrush to paint Bright Red and Yellow Enamel:










4. Over sprayed everything with Testors Clearcoat Lacquer. (No picture needed)

5. Used airbrush to apply coat of Testors Model Master Black Acrylic:










*More.......*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Big Reveal*

6. Used Q-Tip Ear Swabs soaked in Windex window cleaner to gently scrub away black acrylic off of letters, and TA-DA!:










There are better products to use. I had lots of problems with the Testors. 

This technique was told and shown to me on more than one occasion, by more than one person. Thanks to everybody who helped me get my head around this. Thanks to all my guys & gals in the Fantasy Modeler's Club of San Francisco! 

KEY: you have to protect your enamel paints with a sturdy layer from the scrubbing off of the acrylics! I'll try to get one more picture for the whole model display, together. Thanks for taking a look at my stuff! :wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Y3a said:


> The models gear was activated through the 3 support wires, the mechanics were all inside the 4 foot Hero. nobody was cranking gear up or down, just flipping a switch.


Yea, right. And the next thing you'll try to tell us that there was a little man inside the robot, running the thing! 

Seriously. I miss the robot. Bob May was great to be able to coordinate acting and emotion with just some arm movements and light. And also figuring out how to sync with Dick Tufeld. Really TV history. Never have magic like that, again.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That came out fantastic! The base I'm making for my PL J2 will certainly pale by comparison. Your colour choice was beautiful. 
Please keep the pictures coming!:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> That came out fantastic! The base I'm making for my PL J2 will certainly pale by comparison. Your colour choice was beautiful.
> Please keep the pictures coming!:thumbsup:


Thank you, sir! (don't look too close, pretty butchered in areas):wave:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

That came out really nice, just as you planned too! Nice job!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Stick a fork in it!*

Thanks for looking, everyone! I need to do some minor weathering and I still need to put on TSDS exterior hatch button decals. But this is my last pics! 



















*On to Pegasus Space Ark!*


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Me hat's off to ya, mate!










A fine ship she is!
Now bring me that event horizon!
Yo ho!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Now bring me that event horizon!_


Yea, I'll bust that out this afternoon........


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> Yea, I'll bust that out this afternoon........


Hahahah! I actually hadn't thought of that! Good one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

kdaracal said:


> Thanks for looking, everyone! I need to do some minor weathering and I still need to put on TSDS exterior hatch button decals. But this is my last pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Very nice work indeed:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Very nice work indeed_


Thanks, beatlepaul!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thank you!*

I almost forgot:

*Big thanks to Moebius* for an excellently engineered styrene kit. The Jupiter II goes together rock solid, and has amazingly accurate detail. And taking the full size set interior and making it work in a "hero" like exterior, really was a dream come true.

As a little kid, I always wanted a big 'o Jupiter II to hold. Especially after that episode of LiS where they were carrying around the miniature. I don't remember the episode, or the plot, but it stuck in my head all these years.

Also, a thanks goes out to Henry, at TSDS for the wonderful Decals, vinyl, and light kit. This really makes my model pop!

Another one goes out to ParaGrafix for the intricate, screen accurate photo etch parts and decals (powered by JT Graphics). I had the "judge" at my local IPMS meeting shine his little twisty flashlight _all up in my interior_. And he deemed it "honorably mentioned"!

A big thanks goes out to Herb Hampton's (and crew) Flickr Jupiter II research project. I had my computer browser on that the entire build.

Lastly, thanks to all the folks locally, and here on HobbyTalk, for their help and support. (and everyone I stole ideas from)

OK! Last J2 post. I promise! No more bumping my own thread!
:wave:


----------

